# Priceangels? Reliable? Scam?



## tajio (Jun 6, 2010)

So I hear about Priceangels alot now and I went on there website and see that they are selling original DS accessories but I'm wondering if they're reliable and has anyone ordered from them before.

I'm kinda worried because what if they don't have the accessories I want in stock.


----------



## flamingo24 (Jun 6, 2010)

I've never personally had a bad experience with them.


----------



## tajio (Jun 8, 2010)

Well read through the forums and see that PriceAngels seems to be a good online retailer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thanks for the reply anyway


----------



## geenlung (Jun 8, 2010)

It took them about 3 weeks to ship my DSTWO. The cart was legit, but I can't say that I know if their official nintendo brand items are.


----------



## Dangy (Jun 8, 2010)

Dude, where do you see the Phat accessories!? :33

Links please~


----------



## twotime (Jun 9, 2010)

I had no problem with them and my sc2 order.


----------



## Pliskron (Jun 9, 2010)

I love Priceangels


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jun 16, 2011)

They seem okay based on alot reviews.


----------



## pmk010 (Jun 20, 2011)

They sell fakes like this Acekard 3: http://www.priceangels.com/AceKard_3_AK_3D...art_p19604.html. Personally I wouldn't trust them.


----------



## dickfour (Jun 20, 2011)

acekard2i2000 said:
			
		

> They sell fakes like this Acekard 3: http://www.priceangels.com/AceKard_3_AK_3D...art_p19604.html. Personally I wouldn't trust them.


So buy the real AK and don't buy the fake. Their real cards are real and they have the best prices. I've been very happy with them.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 20, 2011)

erm.. this thread is from a year ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




late move, lol


----------



## Costello (Jun 22, 2011)

all I know is that PriceAngels are trying everything they can to spam our forums.

not only they've done it in the past, but now they have marketing guys actually trying to BRIBE our staff (magazine staff to be precise) to post spam for them.

that's beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 22, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> all I know is that PriceAngels are trying everything they can to spam our forums.
> 
> not only they've done it in the past, but now they have marketing guys actually trying to BRIBE our staff (magazine staff to be precise) to post spam for them.
> 
> that's beyond ridiculous.



AH. THAT is why they were filtered a while ago, huh?

Also... Costello, do you know if they are the same people as the Dealextreme team?


----------



## Costello (Jun 22, 2011)

they probably are? when dealextreme stopped selling flashcarts, everyone was told to use priceangels instead... if I recall correctly.
But I can't confirm that.


----------

